# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  Άρρωστο κοτοπουλάκι - νεοσσός: υγρά απ΄το ράμφος...

## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Παιδιά, καλό φθινόπωρο εύχομαι!

Έχω καιρό να μπω, είναι η αλήθεια -διάφορα προβλήματα με συνέπεια και τον περιορισμένο χρόνο...

Ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω, αν δεν είναι αργά ήδη για τη ζωούλα του, για ένα κοτοπουλάκι - νεοσσό, από κλώσσα, 5 περίπου ημερών.  Σήμερα τ΄απόγευμα, βλέποντάς το ότι δεν έτρωγε και στεκόταν με κλειστά τα ματάκια, δεν μπορούσε ν΄ακολουθήσει ζωηρά την κλώσσα, όπως τ΄άλλα, το πήρα για να το ταϊσω με τη σύριγγα.Του έδωσα 2-3 σταγόνες νεράκι με λίγο Almora κι επιχείρησα να του δώσω και λίγη κρέμα των παπαγάλων. Αλλά, βλέπω ότι είναι άρρωστο.   Ήδη, τώρα, βγάζει υγρό, κίτρινο απ΄το ραμφάκι του. Είναι και τόσο ευαίσθητοι οι νεοσσοί, δεν ξέρω αν γιατρεύονται καν... 

Πάντως, να ρωτήσω, αν ξέρει κανείς, μπορώ να κάνω κάτι, μήπως και σωθεί;;; 

Έχει σχέση που δεν τα έχουμε εμβολιάσει;;  Παρεπιπτόντως, όταν οι νεοσσοί βγαίνουν με φυσική κλώσσα, εμβολιάζονται το ίδιο, όπως και από την κλωσσομηχανή;

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ, εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## jk21

Σιγουρα δεν εκανε εμετο την κρεμα; 

εχεις καποια αντιβιωση σπιτι; μπορεις να μου πεις χοντρικα το βαρος του ;

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Aχ! Δημήτρη! Πάντα προθυμότατος και παρών! Σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ!

........όμως, μόλις τώρα, που ξαναπήγα εκεί που το είχα στα ζεστά, είδα, ότι έγειρε το κεφαλάκι του και πέθανε.... Το καημένο... Ήταν μαυράκι με ένα κίτρινο οβάλ στην κορυφή του κεφαλιού του...  ¨Ηταν 25 γρ. Έπρεπε να δράσω γρηγορότερα ίσως με την αντιβίωση. Στις 6.00 το απόγευμα το έφερα σπίτι... Παίζει ρόλο που δεν είχαν εμβολιαστεί, ή ο εμβολιασμός είναι για τις ασθένειες (πανώλη, ευλογιά, κλπ.) αργότερα, όταν θα μεγαλώσουν;; 

Από τι πέθανε;;  Να έκανε εμετό την κρέμα, δεν νομίζω, γιατί τα υγρά έχουν σχέση με την αρρώστεια που είχε πιστεύω... Αλλά, τι είχε;;

----------


## jk21

Νατασσα στα κοτοπουλα γινονται καποιοι εμβολιασμοι ,αλλα δεν τα ξερω καλα .Καποια παιδια γνωριζουν απο κοτουλες ,απο οτι εχω προσεξει και ισως σε βοηθησουν στην απορια σου 

καποια λοιμωξη μαλλον .πιστευω οχι ευκολα μεταδιδομενη ,γιατι θα ειχες γενικο προβλημα

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Άμα του έδινε αμέσως Bactrimel που ήδη είχα σπίτι, θα είχα κάνει κάτι ίσως......  ε;;

----------


## jk21

και εδω αντιστοιχο φαρμακο στη θηλυκια μου ,αλλα δεν τα καταφερα ... εξαρταται τι ειχε Νατασσα ...

----------


## Pidgey

Κρίμα για το μικρό... Ας αναπαυτεί...

 Πρόσεχε τα υπόλοιπα μήπως δείξουν κάποιο σύμπτωμα ασθένειας.

----------


## agrokriti

Γενικα αυτο που εχω ακουσει απο παλιους εμπειρους σε κοτοπουλακια απο φυσικη κλωσσα,ειναι οτι οι νεοσσοι παιρνουν καποια αντι σωματα απο τη μανα τους οταν βρισκονται κατω απο τα φτερα της και οντως ειναι πιο ανθεκτικα πουλια απο τα αλλα που βγαινουν απο μηχανη!!!Επειδη εχω και εγω κοτοπουλακια απο κλωσσα που ειναι 2 μηνων τωρα ρωτησα για εμβολια ενα γιατρο και μου ειπε οτι δε χρειαζεται να εμβολιαστουν,μεχρι στιγμης δεν μου εχουν παρουσιασει καποιο προβλημα τα μικρα. Ομως πρεπει να προσεχεις να τα εχεις σε ενα καθαρο χωρο και να μην ερχονται σε επαφη ακομα με μεγαλυτερα πουλια,μπορεις να παρεις καποιες βιταμινες να τους βαζεις στο νερο ωστε να ενισχυεται το ανοσοποιητικο τους, τη κλωσσα την εβγαλα απο τα μικρα οταν εγιναν 40 ημερων!!!
Ενας λογος που ο νεοσσος βγηκε ασθενικος μπορει  να ωφειλεται στη κατασταση που ειχες τα αυγα,πρεπει να προσεχεις να ειναι πεντακαθαρα ωστε να μην υπαρχουν μικροοργανισμοι, οι οποιοι μπορει να εισελθουν και να δημιουργησουν προβληματα η ακομα να καταστρεψουν το εμβρυο!!!

----------

